# Fluval Substrate Improving Fish Coloring, Health?



## brian7997 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just added some Fluval Substrate to my 10 gal tank and my fishes' color was really affected. My galaxy danio which to this point has been silver, translucent finally darkened and spots stand out. Also my neons are more vibrant.

I am guess that the the nutrients in the substrate also help the fish. I haven't read this any where but it seems like adding some substrate would be good to add to a tank even if you didn't have plants.

I also bought some plants at PJ's and was wonder how I could identify them since they don't label them there










See fish tank picks at http://picasaweb.google.com/superscout/FishPicks#


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

It may have been a change in pH which caused the change in colour. When did you add the substrate?

Could we get some clearer pictures of the plants? I think I see hygrophila difformis (Water wisteria).


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

brian7997 said:


> I just added some Fluval Substrate to my 10 gal tank and my fishes' color was really affected. My galaxy danio which to this point has been silver, translucent finally darkened and spots stand out. Also my neons are more vibrant.
> 
> I am guess that the the nutrients in the substrate also help the fish. I haven't read this any where but it seems like adding some substrate would be good to add to a tank even if you didn't have plants.
> 
> ...


galaxy danio dont like low PH 
did you add plants in the tank?
the CPD change the colors by addin java moss or other plants
Tiberio


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The plant is wisteria.

The colours are typical from adding a nice dark substrate - fish colour becomes more vibrant. The fish themselves are "brighter", more colourful, but I think it also has something to do with the way our eyes notice the contrast.


----------



## brian7997 (Sep 25, 2010)

*More Pics*

Here are some closer photos. I did add the plants at the same time. I don't think the color change is a trick of the eye as the change in the the galaxy danio is very extreme. I am not sure if the ph has changed that much, I just have test strips and it is around 7. My hunch is that the substrate and plants just added more nutrient to the water. The water was very cloudy with substrate dust when I added it - for almost an hour, maybe that did it?

Plant # 1 & 2










Plant #3


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a bacopa, possibly monerri or carolina(please feel free to correct my spelling!!)


----------



## brian7997 (Sep 25, 2010)

*thanks for the identifications*

Where where you guys when I had algebra homework 14 years ago?

I am not sure which variety of bacopa. Hopefully it doesn't need I high level of light.

BTW: I have by substrate for plants and I have some nutrafin plant gro. But I don't have c02.

Are my plants going to die or just grow slower? I just wasn't ready to fork out the money for it, plus my wife is already getting a little bent on how much I have spent. Not that it is a lot. But when I started out buying a 5 gal at a yard sale... you get the idea.

I didn't realize how much I would enjoy a fish tank. Especially since I have it on my desk and I can take a break from working and relax for a couple minutes.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Both of those plants are easy to grow, so good light and some fish poop should be all you need!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Yup, plant#3 is bacopa moneri, aka moneywort. The water wisteria is considered "easy to grow" but all of mine died. I wish I knew what I did wrong. But the moneywort is super easy to grow and grows in all my tanks, even without CO2, with reasonable T5 dual lighting (non-HO).

W


----------

